# Will you draw my Betta?



## summnd (Oct 22, 2013)

I'd really love a colour sketch/painting/water colour of Hart..I've been going through everyone's Betta art & I'm so jealous! :-D I'd like someone to do Hart but I don't want to overwhelm anyone that all ready has a long list or is burned out. He's a DS; I can grab some good pictures tonight.


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

I can do it for you. A pencil drawing or black and white ballpoint pen. For a price of course, haha.


----------

